# Two business (casual and formal)



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Most of my food is formal. But I have had requests for really not shroomgirl food....less labor, more return but oh man my name all over casual (not inventive or anything I'd want to replicate to impress anyone....)So do any of you have one company for high end and another for corporate picnic type foods? Or how do you work with this concept?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I don't work in such a place, but I believe it can be done the same way a formal restaurant has a cafe next door. Both are good quality for what they are, but the cafe doesn't necessarily lower the reputation of the restaurant.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Great way to grab both markets! I don't see why it wouldn't work! Two business cards and print menus on two different paper stocks. Don't put too much of your energy in the small stuff, your good name should go a long way.


----------

